# How to stop birds from breeding?



## scubaklook (Jun 17, 2006)

Is there any way to make my birds stop breeding besides separating them? Our loft isnt really set up so I can have a side for each bird. We thought our birds were both males since nothing happened last year but now they are breeding like rabbits.

I tried taking out the eggs and putting the wooden eggs in their place but they didnt go for that and just laid more eggs next to them and now there are more chicks! 

I only see them twice a week to take care of them, since they are homers and at my parents house and I also cant have them in this city. My dad lets them out everyday and said he was checking for eggs but apparently he is not since there are more chicks.

Any suggestions besides getting rid of one of them? Also does anyone know how many birds can comfortably live in a 3x3x5 loft? There are now 4 + 2 more little ones. They do get out to fly almost everyday depending on the weather.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

3 X 3 = 9 X 5 = 45 divided by 15 = 3 birds (the 15 is cubic feet per bird)

that's the formula and you are overcrowded already according to the experts and I agree.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Scubaklook, is it possible for you to maybe call your dad each day to remind him? Maybe at a certain time of day? Then hopefully he will get on a schedule of checking eggs for you. It shouldn't be a hard task if you just have the few birds and two nests to glance at. Good luck!


----------



## pigeongirl06 (Mar 22, 2006)

well the only ways that i see that you are able to get rid of them is removing the eggs everytime they lay and seperating them. since you are not able to do that than i guess there is no other way becasue your loft is too small.unless you seperate them and cage the other mate somewhere else in another cage in the garage or something. you could also make a nest box and lock one of the pigeons in there and leave one outside the box.well this is just what i think. maybe someone will come along with a better idea.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Remove all the nests and any nesting material. Just have perches for them. This will at least slow them down. Its hard to stop them together. But they do slow down


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Add more barely to the diet and decrease protein a little, that will help them lose the drive, also.


----------

